# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Aparatet Fotografike Dixhitale

## diikush

Hej popull teknollogjikator  :buzeqeshje: 

Juve qe keni aparate foto dixhitale, na thoni pak kur ble nje te ri tani keto kohe (se teknollogjia ndryshon qamet shpejt) ca specifika cilesohen te mira per perdorim te perditshem?

Po marka? ose sugjerime te tjera?

Faleminderit.

P.S. Nga inati qe aparati me film eshte shume i mire dhe do shkoje jabana rrezistova deri tani pa blere dixhital, po tani do ta blej, cope te behet   lol

----------


## PINK

> Po marka? ose sugjerime te tjera?
> 
> Faleminderit.
> 
> P.S. Nga inati qe aparati me film eshte shume i mire dhe do shkoje jabana rrezistova deri tani pa blere dixhital, po tani do ta blej, cope te behet   lol


Sa per marken une preferoj shume *Canon* . Dy aparate qe kam nje me film dhe nje dixhital te dyja jane te asaj marke . 

Po dhe *Nikon* eshte marke e mire shume .

----------


## shkodrane82

Une e kam Samsung dhe kam paguar tek 350$ per te, dhe te them te drejten
asht OK, ka dhe shume me te mire...dhe tashi me te lire.
Mos merr gje nen 4.0 pixel dhe mundesisht me bateri te karikueshme, se 
ketij aparatit tim..ne menyren sesi e perdori une duhet ti blesh 40$ bateri
every month. Dhe duhet ato baterite speciale qe behen per to, se keto
normalet s'bejne as per 10 foto.

----------


## CERIKSI-CHICAGO

une kam nje sony nuk eshte keq afersiste tek $300 vajti me gith memorin qe mund te maj deri tek 150 foto  .   kurse baterit ika qe recharchen vete.

----------


## EdiR

Une do te sugjeroja ose Canon ose Sony, te paketen 7.0 Mpx, 3X optical zoom, 2.5 inch lcd ekranin.

----------


## panchovilla

Disa nga markat e mira: Sony, Canon, Nikon, Olympus,etj.
Se paku 4.0 Mpx dhe 3 apo 5 Optical zooming.

E kam nje Olympus C-765. 4.0Mpx dhe 10X optical zooming(300$ online para nje viti). Shumica e markave qe shiten rreth cmimit te ketij aparati nuk kane me shume se 5X zoom.
Pastaj 4.0 apo 5.0 nuk ka ndryshim te madh nese nuk printon fotografi me format te madh.

PS: Ka njerez qe i preferojne markat qe prodhojne vetem aparate.

----------


## diikush

faleminderit te gjitheve per sugjerimet tuaja.

Po per memorjen si i bhet? duhet te kete kapacitet te caktuar (sa?) ne drive, apo i vihet me vone (stick memory) apo si?

flm.

----------


## panchovilla

> faleminderit te gjitheve per sugjerimet tuaja.
> 
> Po per memorjen si i bhet? duhet te kete kapacitet te caktuar (sa?) ne drive, apo i vihet me vone (stick memory) apo si?
> 
> flm.


Mermorja si zakonisht i vihet me vone. Te jete se paku 256MB apo 512MB. Tani pas festave mund te gjesh karte memorie te lire edhe ne dyqane si bestbuy apo tjera(varet nga zona ku je). SI zakonisht ne fund te vitit cmimet jane te lira dhe kane rebate(najhere me te lira se online).

----------


## diikush

http://www.pcmag.com/category2/0,4148,5,00.asp

ky websiti kishte informacion te mire (anglisht) per fillestaret si puna ime...

akoma duke vendosur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## oiseau en vol

diikusho, edhe une jam pak "me prapambetje mendore" ne keto punet e teqnikes se larte...

une mora nje Sony DSC 7.2 Megapixels, me çmendi fare : me thote lahu mire e mire para se te dalesh ne foto se t'i nxjerr te palarat ne shesh  :ngerdheshje: 

Cilesi e larte, por ama nje foto ze rreth 2.7 Mo. duhet t'i blesh nje memory stick 512 Mo (siç e mora per 70 euro, shtrenjte akoma !), kurse aparatin per 290 euro. halli se nuk di si manipulohen ato fotot se do ju kisha bere te shihnit sqepin e zogut :perqeshje:

----------


## diikush

> http://www.pcmag.com/category2/0,4148,5,00.asp
> 
> ky websiti kishte informacion te mire (anglisht) per fillestaret si puna ime...


gjithashtu ky websiti eshte shume ndihmues per te zgjedhur aparatin ne baze te parametrave qe don (mbasi ke mesuar ca terma/gjera rreth tyre): http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/compare.asp

aty gjithashtu ka edhe vleresime (reviews) te aparateve te ndryshme, gjithashtu edhe komente nga pronare te aparateve te ndryshme.


Per vete akoma s'kam vendosur, por deri tani me pelqejne ato qe jane superzoom (10X optical zoom ose me shume), te pakten 5 megapixels, dhe qe kane imgae stabilization/antishake, dhe manual zoom etj. vetem se jane ca te medhenj per tu mare me vete kudo.


P.S. Zogu, po mesoje aparatin derbardhe qe ti besh foto zoges dhe sqepit tend  :perqeshje:

----------


## Ihti

Canon Digital Rebel EOS. Modelin e vjeter me 6.3 mp. 
Po ke qejf 35mm e mira, ky eshte modeli (qe nuk kushton disa mijra dollare) me i mire ne treg, per mua. 
Ka qene 1000, po tani i ka rene cmimi, e gjen edhe me 600...ose edhe me te lire...te perdorur.

Cybeshotet e Sony-t jane shume te lehta per t'u perdorur, dhe cilesia e fotos eshte mjaft e mire. Po nuk te ofron disa frames/sec e nuk arrin dot kapjen e ngjyrave si canon. 

Po zoomin s'e ka gje...se zotrote e dashke 10x  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## oiseau en vol

> P.S. Zogu, po mesoje aparatin derbardhe qe ti besh foto sqepit tend


diikusho, ç'er bo kshu ti mer, na bone me turp mer alabak  :ngerdheshje: 

mire mire, e futa m'çark qe thu ti ate fotoqitsen edhe kte m'ko nxjerre si foto per ty, "ekskluzive" kur i thone  :perqeshje: 

for you diikusho, mos ia shperdaj armikut, ja njikshtu mer jahu...

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...t=55988&page=2

e ke ktu diikusho, shif anej nga 26, posti mer posti jo godina...

----------


## PINK

> Per vete akoma s'kam vendosur, por deri tani me pelqejne ato qe jane superzoom (10X optical zoom ose me shume), te pakten 5 megapixels, dhe qe kane imgae stabilization/antishake, dhe manual zoom etj. vetem se jane ca te medhenj per tu mare me vete kudo.
> 
> 
> P.S. Zogu, po mesoje aparatin derbardhe qe ti besh foto zoges dhe sqepit tend



Diikush , 

akoma se ke blere , c'pret ? Fiqte ? lol

Hajde jepi blej nje *Canon* se jane the best . Ja une po te sugjeroj kete me poshte , mos ngurro , beje si burrat dhe shko e blije se eshte dhe ne sale te bestbuy. 
Une pervete kshu e kam dhe jam shume e kenaqur , apo sjam dhe fotografe profesioniste , i kap ca momente , ca foto qe lere lere . lol 

Canon PowerShot SD550 Digital ELPH Camera and Memory Card  


Small in size, but big on features, this compact 7.1-megapixel digital camera takes crisp, vibrant digital images. Plus, get a SanDisk 1.0GB Secure Digital Memory Card to store numerous photos. Get both for only $559.99! 

 7.1-megapixel CCD for high-resolution images up to 3072 x 2304; 3x optical/4x digital/12x total zoom; 2.5" color TFT-LCD monitor with auto image rotation; real-image optical viewfinder; continuous shooting mode 
Includes SanDisk 1.0GB Secure Digital Memory Card

----------


## diikush

Hej Faleminderit per sugjerimet.

Uku kam vendosur te blej ndonej te vogel per ne xhep si puna e ketij te Pinkut, apo nje te madh e te thofithtikuar si puna e atij qe thote Ihti (se uku dua te ble dy aparate ne nje dite, se nuk u hapen vreshtet lol)

Ne fakt me pelqejne ato qe quhen ne inglisht *D-SLR like*, se jane me te vegjel ne permasa dhe nuk duhet te maresh me vete lente shtese etj. nderkohe qe kane goxha gjera.
P.sh. nga research qe bera ja ca modele:

Canon Powershot S2IS - http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canons2is/

Minolta DiMage Z5 - http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/konicaminoltaz5/

Panasonic DMC-FZ20 - http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/panasonicfz20/


Te gjitha keto jane superzoom, image stabilization, 5 megapixels, rapid shooting mode, video & sound recording mode, etj.

Kshu mire fare jane (sidomos per mua qe jam fillestar ne aparatet e thofithikuara) por jane ca te medhaja mer jahu, nuk i mer dot kudo me vete  :buzeqeshje: 


P.S. Hej, po keto memory cards, dini gje nese duhet te kene parametra te caktuara (pervec kapacitetit) qe te punojne mire me keto lloj aparatesh? sikur kane ca parametra shpejtesie etj qe sia di mire radhen

P.S. Zogut - une kujtova se do ishte fotoja e sqepit tend mer jahu, jo e zogut prej refteti  lol

----------


## benseven11

Do e blesh aparatin ne dyqan apo ne internet?
Dyqanet best buy,compusa,circuit city kane produktet me te reja dhe kuptohet me te shtrenjta te aparateve dixhitale.Ane tjeter negative eshte numri shume i kufizuar ne modelet.Mund te gjesh 12-15 modele.Kjo te detyron te blesh ate qe ka dyqani dhe jo ate qe ke pare ne internet.Per modele aparatesh te dala nje vit me pare apo me shume as qe behet fjale,dyqani nuk i ka.Cmimet kane rebate,do presesh 8 jave qe te marresh nje zbritje 30 apo 50 dollare me poste.Pervec kesaj keto dyqane kane takse te larte ne shitje.2 gjera pozitive qe kane dyqanet me siper eshte se mund te marresh nje pergjigje te shpejte per cdo pyetje dhe e dyta aparatin qe do zgjedhesh mund ta marresh ne dore ta shikosh mire,te provosh se si ndjehet ne dore,eshte e rehatshme e manovrushme shikosh mire butonat,fokusin dhe baterite qe perdoren etj.Butonat duhet pershtaten me gishtat.Jo aparat me butona te vegjel fare qe do te detyroje te shikosh per te butonat sa here te punosh.Pyetje qe mund te besh ne dyqan
1.Cfare sensori imazhi perdor aparati CCD apo CMOS?
Sensoret CMOS jane me te mire,kursejne me shume energjine e baterive.Zakonisht aparatet me sensor imazhi cmos jane me te lehte ne peshe.Persa i perket cilesise se imazhit eshte gati njelloj me sensoret CCD.
Shumica e aparateve dixhitale kane sensor imazhi CCD.Sensoret CMOSjane teknologji e re.
2.Baterite.Cfare lloj baterie perdoren.A ekziston mundesia te perdoren lloje te tjera baterish.Nje pjese aparatesh vijne me bateri cheap alkaline qe nuk karikohen dhe harxhohen shpejt.Nje pjese aparatesh vijne me bateri te vete manifaktures dhe ne manual cilesohet qe te perdoret vetem ajo lloj baterie dhe jo tjeter.Shiko per aparate me bateri Nimh ose Nicad te karikushme.Cfare cmimi kane baterite ne treg,ne qofte se baterite jane te llojit qe nuk karikohen?Ja vlen te blehet aparati kur cmimi i baterive eshte 30 dollare?
3.Memorja.Mos merr aparate dixhitale me memorje build in,qe do te thote copa e memorjes ku ruhen imazhet fotografike eshte e saduar ngjitur brenda aparatit dhe nuk hiqet.Zakonisht modelet e reja kane memorje qe mund te hiqet nga aparati(flash memorje) ashtu sic heq nje floppy disk nga foleja e vet ne kompjuter.
Shumica e aparateve dixhitale te 2 vjeteve te fundit jane te pajisura me karta memorje flash qe hiqen.problemi eshte se kapaciteti i ketyre kartave qe shiten bashke me aparatin eshte i vogel,qesharak.Psh ai aparati Canon qe ke vene ne postin e meparshem perdor nje cope memorje flash 16 mb qe hiqet.Aparati eshte 5 megapiksel.Qe do te thote ai aparat me 16 mb memorje mund te nxjerre deri6- 7 cope fotografi(10 inchx 12 inch ne madhesi leter) me rezolucion 2500x2000.Mire shte qe te besh pazar per aparate me flash karte te pakten 64 mb=24 fotografi afersisht per aparate 5 megapixel.
ne qofte se aparatin do e perdoresh rralle do nxjerresh 2-3 fotografi/rast ajo memorje te mjafon.Ne qofte se aparatin do e perdoresh shume,do qarkullosh me te atehere shiko per te blere flash karte me memorje extra 128mb ose 256 mb=96
fotografi. 
Shiko dhe me cfare akesesorish vjen aparati dixhital kur shitet.A ka ne aksesorite
karikus per baterite?DC Adaptor?Sa garanci ka aparati ne pjese dhe pune?Perpara se te shkosh ne dyqan shiko faqen e dyqanit ne internet dhe te seksioni i aparateve dixhitale shiko specifikat per cdo aparat dhe cmimet. Ne qofte se shikon ndonje aparat qe te pelqen krahas te dhenave qe fola me lart shiko edhe per tregusin Noise reduksion qe do te thote si rezultat i numrit se larte te pikselave dhe ndjeshmerise se larte qe ato kane ndaj drites qe hyn ne fokus mund te ndoshin shpesh difekte te vockla ne qartesi te lementeve te fotografise qe njihet si NOISE
Bej nje kerkim ne google per aparatin,modelin dhe futi Noise mbrapa ne kerkim.
====
Ne qofte se do blesh ne internet mund te gjesh pazare shume simpatike.
Shiko te faqet Tigerdirect.com Newegg.com Keto jane faqe me shume te specializuara per kompjuterat,ka edhe aparate dixhitale me cmime shume te bukura.Problemi eshte se mund te vonoje posta me keto porosite ne internet.Seleksioni ne kamera ne lloje eshte me i madh dhe mund te gjenden cmime per cdo lloj buxheti.Shiko edhe te ebay,mund ti marresh kamerat modelet e reja me gjysem cmimi.
Shiko ne bibloteke per revista ose libra te vogla qe quhen Consumer reports
Aty klasifikohen shume produkte krahasohen dhe jepet kush eshte dixhital kamera me e mire.Ka per shume lloje produktesh te tjera shtepiake,makina etj
shiko per edicionin e janarit 2006 ose 3 muajve te fundit te 2005
Aty psh jepen te ilustruara nje tufe prej 10-20 dixhital kamerash dhe keto kamera
jane provuar dhe studjuar per cilesite dhe funksionet,jane krahasuar me njera tjetren dhe jepet nje klasifikim kush eshte me e mira dhe kush me me cilesi te dobeta.Te dhenat jepen ne detaje.Cmimi i larte nuk do te thote qe cilesia eshte shume shume  e larte,por qe shitet me cmim te larte se eshte model i ri.

----------


## diikush

Faleminderit per sugjerimet Ben dhe te tjeret.

Mbash shume research sapo e ndava mendjen te ble nje aparat te vogckel dhe te avancuar, Casio Z750 ose Canon SD550, Kodak nxori nje aparat te ri, po te ketij klasi, po me 2 lente te ndryshme, njera per zoom afer dhe et gjere, wide-angel zoom, 23 mm equivalent; Kodak V570:

http://www.kodak.com/eknec/PageQueri...C-8P3E53373771

Tani ma beri koken lemsh prap kjo...rrezik do pres sa te dali neper dyqanet nga fundi  ketij muaji   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## oiseau en vol

Ohuuuuu dhe ti diikush... paske terezi ti vella...

Ta marr moj nene
Ta marr mos e marr
Merre bije merre nene
Aparatit mos iu ndaj  :ngerdheshje: 

E di ? Nga ca ane te Shqiperise, ka nje fjale qe thote keshtu :

"Ohuuuuu... ti qenke si muaji nentedhjete-mendjesh"  :perqeshje:

----------


## diikush

Me ne fund mbas shume kerkimesh e bleva kete Casio EX-Z750  :buzeqeshje: 
http://www.casio.com/products/Camera...chnical_Specs/

Rekomandohej si nje nga aparatet me cilesore dhe me te avancuar (manual control, etc) per kategorine e aparateve shume te vegjel (ultra compact).

Meqe e bleva, natyrisht e rekomandoj  :shkelje syri: 



Preferenca e dyte ishte Canon Powershot Sd 550:
http://consumer.usa.canon.com/ir/con...&modelid=12466

Opsioni i trete i konsideruar ishte Kodak V570, vetem se ka 2 lente (wide zoom and regular tele zoom) por cilesia eshte paksa me e ulet nga 2 te paret, plus qe eshte model i ri dhe s'ka shuem vleresime per kete:
http://www.kodak.com/eknec/PageQueri...q-locale=en_US

Kur te kem nge te bej ca foto do i postoj....

----------


## Larsus

e gezofsh ti me lart. 

Po kamera dixhitale (qe filmojne) cfare sugjeroni ju? Te kene memorie filmike per dia ore dhe mundesiht cilesi te hajrit. E di qe  me Sony nuk del keq. 

sigurisht, nga ato qe blihen ne amazon dhe price grabber  :shkelje syri:  

Ju, si i keni tuajat (kamerat)?

----------

